# My first question



## Puckthefuzz (Nov 30, 2008)

Im new here (first post) and i pretty much got an account here to ask one question. I just got my new fuzzy 3 wees ago and ive had a massive problem with nipping. Not once while holding him has he ever settled dwn to relax or even stop nipping me for more then a few seconds. (edit addition- i keep him out of his cage for 3-4 hours per day and he spends the entire time biting me so hard it almost draws blood, i keep him out for so long and endure it because i think if i discipline him every time he bites and let him out of the cage to get some exercise it will stop, but it doesnt and i have to put him back into his cage eventualy because he ends up hurting me too much) He is about 10 weeks old at this point so im thinking it will stay this way forever.
I tried all methods; Scruffing, bitter spray, yelling NO or OW and even giving him a little drag across the floor by his scruff. But nothing ever worked, he nipped just as hard and often as ever.
Then one day he bit me really hard on the chin and drew blood, fed up i scruffed him, lifted him to my face and hissed like a cat that just got stepped on, right into his face.
He stopped biting immediately and was calm for a while. His biting has gone down dramatically and whenever its too hard i hiss and he does it lighter, if at all.
Im wondering if this scares ferrets and will have adverse effects later in life (such as him hating and fearing me) or if this is a common practice and is ok to use. Thank you for your time.


----------



## 4forest (Nov 30, 2008)

to help him to stop,when he bites,give him a tug of his fur,blow really hard in his face while saying no or put him in a cramped box for a bit.hope this helps you!by the way your welcome.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Has he got anything to play in his cage or are you his only entertainment? It doesn't sound as if he was handled before you got him, I promise, it will settle down but in the mean time, can you give him something to distract his attention away from your hands


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

With my 3 boys. I've always scruffed and then either hissed, said 'NO BITE' and drag them across the floor for about a metre.

Hissing at your ferret won't frighten him. That's a good technique to stop biting. 

You can also put ferretone on the area of your skin he bites the most, let him lick it off and he'll get a taste of your skin and won't bite.

How is he biting you? Is he biting and not letting go? or is he running up to you, nipping then running away?


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

Nipping and biting comes up alot and there are ways you can stop this we run a rescue and also a good busy forum to. We have had a ferret in last week who we was told always nips and bites and always attacks. We stopped this with in the first week by regular handling and reassurance to the ferret. The little guys need to learn the you are the boss and not them. If he / she bites say NO in a firm way and make it slightly high pitch. If this continues and the biting is getting worse dont show that you are scared cos if you do you have already lost a battle. Have a time out box this is for when your ferret is not behaving and becoming nasty ( only do this for short periods as he / she will do it when they wont to go in there ) if they lock on and wont let go press lighty the sides of there mouth and push the gums in ( but only lightly )Things to remember are

dont give in 
be possitive

if you wont a good forum with lots of info on this try this forum i run
Index


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i feel for you i really do, i was lucky enough to get my first two from breeders who handled them everyday, even my litter that i bred i had hardly any problems with nipping. I did with our little jill Delilah, she can be a right little bugger. everytime she tried to bite me i just push my finger into her mouth and she doesn't like it.


----------



## Puckthefuzz (Nov 30, 2008)

His biting has gone down drastically lately. Hes starting to be more affectionate every day.
We have a new problem though. This afternoon he fell out of his cage and landed awkwardly. In the few hours since its happened his left rear leg doesnt seem to be working. Not just favoring it, but dragging limply behind him when he moves.
Odd thing is he shows no sign of pain. hes still running around playing.
Ive had a bit of experiance working with animals so i checked him over. No bumps, no blood or bruises. The limb is still in its socket, hasnt gotten dislocated. And he shows no signs of pain whatsoever when hes handled. 
But im still worried. Im going to give him 24 hours. See if he just hurt it a little and needed to sleep it off. If hes not showing any signs of getting better what should i do?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

If there is no improvement you need to get him checked by a vet.
Many animals are very good at hiding pain so it could be more serious than you think.


----------



## ferretwumun5 (Mar 5, 2009)

ferrets dont show pain 
even when very ill i would take him to the vet even if is only to set you mind at ease
i some years ago fell down the stair after standing my ferret taz he was running about on 3 legs and his chin i got him to the vet the next day luckly it was only brusied some metacam helped he was as rght as rain in a week or so 


as for the biting hes in a new home new smells so he bound to be scared 
if you are handling him a lot he should settle down 
you could try hand feeding raw mince once he see your hand wont hurt him 
hopefully he should calm 
the main thing is never give up play with him as often as you can try teaching him tricks for treats ie;kibble 
please dont ignore his injury get him vet checked

a wee ferret lost his leg due to a fall he shattered the bone and was still running about albeit dragging his back leg


----------

